

Larry Page is fostering Google's start-up spirit - edw519
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-google-page-20110402,0,6233840.story

======
triviatise
One of the concepts that I think ultimately won't be successful is the single
executive approving which projects get funded. Google may already do this, but
I think a predictive market for choosing ideas might actually work better.
Employees get a fixed amount of google dollars and can use them in a futures
market to place bets on product ideas. As the products get more fleshed out
the market can respond. These predictive markets have been really effective
for internal projects but haven't gained a lot of buzz lately.

